# HDTV LCD TV Question



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm new to the HDTV arena and have a question. If a HDTV specification says it's "signal compatibility - 480i(SDTV), 480P(EDTV), 720P(HDTV), 1080i(HDTV)" and the "display Compatibility - 720P(HDTV)". Does this mean this set cannot display at 1080i HDTV mode? It also states in the specifications that the "resolution" is 1366 x 768 pixels. Thanks - newbe.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

ccapps3428 said:


> I'm new to the HDTV arena and have a question. If a HDTV specification says it's "signal compatibility - 480i(SDTV), 480P(EDTV), 720P(HDTV), 1080i(HDTV)" and the "display Compatibility - 720P(HDTV)". Does this mean this set cannot display at 1080i HDTV mode? It also states in the specifications that the "resolution" is 1366 x 768 pixels. Thanks - newbe.


The native display is 1368x768 (16x9). The native HD format is 1280X720 (16x9)
It is capable of showing the other mentioned formats. It is a progressive display (p) or fixed pixel display. It will display 1080i as 720p.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

To elaborate: 720p is the native resolution of the display. Other resolutions are upconverted (480i,480p) or downconverted (1080i) to 720p by circuitry in the TV.


----------



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

So it this 'downgrading to 1080i' a hit on the visual look of the 'incoming 1080i' signal? Should I wait and find a TV that has a 'native 1080i' display?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The new TV's are now up to 1080p.


----------



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

So is it best to get a newer TV with the 1080i or is this 'downgrading' of signal really noticable (thinking of the cost)?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

ccapps3428 said:


> So is it best to get a newer TV with the 1080i or is this 'downgrading' of signal really noticable (thinking of the cost)?


1080i sets are normally CRT or rear projection CRT. 1080P sets will be LCD or Microdisplay. There are some Plasma sets coming out in 1080p as well. To answer your question; If the set you plan to purchase is larger than 40" and you set close to the TV then 1080p programming should look better than 720p or 1080i. And that's the kicker, the BluRay high definition disk that is out supports 1080p and that's about it. As far as I know, there is no plans to broadcast in a 1080p format in the near future. 1080i to 720p isn't a downconverting, but it is a conversion to allow the picture to be seen on your set. There are folks that would argue that changing 720p to 1080i is downconverting, and the reverse is true in that instance. Find a TV you want and go for it.


----------



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the great feedback - I'm still learning a lot about these new TVs and just wanted to make sure I wasn't buying something that would go obsolite before I got it home! Sounds like if I read all this right, that this TV should be ok for most Satelite and OTA HDTV receiption. Again, I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

ccapps3428 said:


> So is it best to get a newer TV with the 1080i or is this 'downgrading' of signal really noticable (thinking of the cost)?


First and foremost, you must understand that not all networks broadcast in 1080i, and NO ONE broadcasts in 1080p. (Theoretically, a 1080p TV would produce better upconverted pictures, but only the most expensive ones do a good job of conversion). Also, there are very few LCD flat panel TV's that have 1080I native resolution, and those few are quite expensive.
While at first blush, 1080i might seem to provide a better picture, the difference between it and 720p is hardly noticable. Actually, there is an advantage to 720p in that the picture is presented in progressive scan, rather than interlaced. Sporting events look better in 720p, due to fast action. 
You speak of the picture being "downgraded". Not so, it's "downconverted" using format conversion logic in the TV. Today's format converters are quite sophisticated, and there is no perceptible loss in picture quality through the downconversion process. On the other hand, upconversion of 480i/480p signals gives a visibly better picture. 
Hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## ccapps3428 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks you very much for the feedback and clarification of the different display logic. I really appreciate everyone's help.:grin:


----------

